# NRL Grand Final



## Administrator (Oct 4, 2003)

So, who's it gonna be, the mighty cocks or the pansy pussies?


----------



## Brodie (Oct 4, 2003)

definetly the panthers...I mean come on who would name a team after a stupid bird that can't do anything????


----------



## Administrator (Oct 4, 2003)

You underestimate the power of poultry.


----------



## Slateman (Oct 4, 2003)

We will see mighty chicken dance tomorow.


----------



## Bendragon (Oct 4, 2003)

What's the most confusing day of the year in PENRUF.....
Fathers Day


----------



## Pinkie (Oct 4, 2003)

Go Penriff Panfers!!!


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 4, 2003)

What is NRL?


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 5, 2003)




----------



## _popp_ (Oct 5, 2003)




----------



## NoOne (Oct 5, 2003)

GO THE PANTHERS!
i can't see them winning but as long as brad fitler gets hurt i'm happy :lol:


----------



## Fangs (Oct 5, 2003)

[/quote]What's the most confusing day of the year in PENRUF..... 
Fathers Day


> Dont you think that might be a bit offensive to any members from Penrith?


----------



## Bendragon (Oct 5, 2003)

YUP


----------



## Morelia_man (Oct 5, 2003)

nuff said


----------



## NoOne (Oct 5, 2003)

BD is that YUP short for wimpy little eastern suberbs yuppy


----------



## Whaa (Oct 5, 2003)

Go the EELS!!!


----------



## Bendragon (Oct 5, 2003)

NUP


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2003)

penrith won


----------



## Magpie (Oct 5, 2003)

arrrgghhh Brendan is a mature snake!


----------



## Pinkie (Oct 5, 2003)

YEAHHHHHHHH BABEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!
Go you kitty cats, you rock!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2003)

yeah im mature


----------



## Pines (Oct 5, 2003)

I've just had 9 stubbies of VB and 9 Vodkas in between feeling real good. In my eyes the Roosters won, I think, didnt they. Well mose well just keep drinking all night.

Pines


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2003)

ive had a glass of coke so beat that


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 5, 2003)

Gooooooooooooooooooooo you panthers,guess its a goose dance for the slateys.Gooooooooooooooooooo the vb aswell gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo you good things.
cheers the panthers 
dream in roosters


----------



## Pinkie (Oct 5, 2003)

I was forced to drink XXXX tonight 

But it was worth it to see Panthers KICK CHICKEN BUTT!!!

WE ROCK yeah yeah yeah!!!!!! Wooooooohoooooooooooo

Popp honey can hear you cheering from up here


----------



## Greebo (Oct 5, 2003)

I feel like chicken tonight!!

Funny Bendragon calling Penrith ppl dumb....have you heard Brad Fitler speak?

Good on the Panthers!! They were the best team on the night!


----------



## Nicole (Oct 5, 2003)

I didn't even know there was a football game on 'til I saw this thread, but Mark just made me the yummiest drink with fresh watermelon and mint and bombay saphire so sure, I'm into it, go the winners!


----------



## Artie (Oct 5, 2003)

What's it called?


----------



## Nicole (Oct 5, 2003)

I have no idea, but he says it has enough gin in it to kill three horses...
Luckily, I think I can out-drink three horses... 
Give it a good name and we'll invite you round for one


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2003)

Its called metho


----------



## NoOne (Oct 5, 2003)

Your my mate Greebs, freddy fitler, the most over rated player in the league. 

GO YOU PANTHERS!


----------



## Whaa (Oct 6, 2003)

Yay! Panthers Won!. I usually go for the eels but in this case Panthers were the next choice. Did anyone see the footy show? Fatty, Sterlo, Johns and cheif all thought the roosters would win. Poor judgement from the profesionals. tsk tsk


----------



## Pinkie (Oct 6, 2003)

Yeah I saw that Whaa, suck eggs to those guys!


----------



## Brodie (Oct 6, 2003)

Yea the panthers win........looks like the pansie PUSSIEs won SJ  so HA.......... and that tackle by some dude from the panthers in the 54th minute was excellent!!!!.... I think I might start watching league now........was truly a great game........even though i only saw the second half!

Naa whaa i didnt see it...but the same thing happens on the AFL footy show all the time!


----------



## Artie (Oct 6, 2003)

Hi Nicole, how about, " brumby punch", three horse gin,or just Mark's horse whisperer, na, I give up.


----------



## Gregory (Oct 6, 2003)

Brodie said:


> ...... and that tackle by some dude from the panthers in the 54th minute was excellent!!!!....






That dude is the son of one of the greatest Rabbitohs ever!


----------



## Brodie (Oct 6, 2003)

awesome greg!! well ya can see where he gets it from then!!....i think his name was Scott errrrm sattler?? sorry i dun know league but am interested in it now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whaa (Oct 6, 2003)

Brodie if you want to follow league your gonna wanna follow the right team. Blue and Gold all the way with the Parramatta Eels!

www.parraeels.com.au


----------



## Brodie (Oct 6, 2003)

naaa.........I am a banana bender so I rekon I will go for the Bronco's


----------



## Whaa (Oct 6, 2003)

Boooooooooooo
Down with the Broncos!!!!!!


Did Gordon Tallis Retire or is that just my imagination?


----------



## Pinkie (Oct 6, 2003)

Yeah Whaa he did, I should know I wrapped the paper that day, and up here its a huge deal.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 6, 2003)

Tallis only retired from representative football.
You will still see that massive noggin riunning around with the Broncos.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2003)

go the raiders


----------



## Stevethepom (Oct 6, 2003)

i personally hope gordon tallis twists a knee or something....not a debilitating injury, just a career ending one, i just hate tallis, same with lockyer but only coz he is too good 

POM


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 6, 2003)

Nicole said:


> I have no idea, but he says it has enough gin in it to kill three horses...
> Luckily, I think I can out-drink three horses...
> Give it a good name and we'll invite you round for one



Penrith Panther Punch



Cheers Hawkeye


----------



## Nicole (Oct 6, 2003)

Artie and Hawks - All great suggestions - come on over and we'll mix up a batch


----------



## Bendragon (Oct 6, 2003)

Yeah, I called them many things, I don't remember saying GO ROOSTERS either... 
Overrated = Andrew Johns !! I think the guys form the Footy Show are going to marry him this year...

Go you Bronco's


----------



## NoOne (Oct 6, 2003)

Don't get me started on fat **** Joey Johns.

Player of the year: Craig Gower


----------



## Stevethepom (Oct 6, 2003)

hear hear, good call NoOne. did anybody else note that only 5 panthers got picked for the Aussie team, and 6 roosters did....Chris Anderson sucks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 6, 2003)

Hey Pomster, you sure thats how you spell "Oppressed" ?


----------



## Stevethepom (Oct 7, 2003)

yup


----------



## Greebo (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm still wondering how the minor premiers can win a grand final and have it labelled an "upset"?????


----------



## Administrator (Oct 7, 2003)

Because cocks are tops. Next year fellows...


----------



## NoOne (Oct 7, 2003)

Dam right Chris Anderson sucks, i'm a sharks fan :evil: look what he did to them, how is he Aus coach.


----------



## Gregory (Oct 7, 2003)

Here's a tip for next years Grand Final.

South Sydney V Warriors.


You just wait and see if I'm wrong.


----------



## Stevethepom (Oct 7, 2003)

quote from mondays paper "walker should of stayed with the rabbito's, least he would have won the wooden spoon".....pmsl


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2003)

next year raiders and some pussy team and raiders will win 46-4 raiders way


----------

